
Donald Trump Says He Would Block AT&T-Time Warner Merger as President - o0-0o
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/donald-trump-says-he-would-940677
======
totalZero
Maybe he's right. Freedom of the press is no asset to the USA if there are
only a small number of information mega-brokers.

